# Trailer Tire Wobble, Tried everything! Please Help!



## Eddie Bait

I purchased a used tin with trailer a few months ago. I noticed on the way home that the trailer tire on the drivers side had a slight wobble, but not the passenger's side. So I bought brand new tires, thinking the rim was bent, still had a slight wobble. O.K. so I buy new bearings and regrease, still a wobble. Now I'm frustrated and buy whole new hub and have a trailer company install with new bearings again! And still a slight wobble, unbelievable. 

Now, I still can't figure it out. The spindle did have some corrosion on it, but really not that bad. The spindle does not look bent, nor does the axle. I have put on over 600 miles on the new tires, and have not noticed any uneven wear as of yet. The wobble is very slight, and is not that easily noticeable, but I'm a perfectionist and little things like this irks me something fierce. The passengers side is perfect. Also, when I grab the tire and try to rock it up and down, as well as left to right it on the hub, it is on their firm. I have jacked it up and put on 2 older tires on their and have spun them and they have a slight wobble too. When I spin the hub with no tire on it, it looks like I might see a slight wobble, but hard to tell.

What could be wrong? Should I just replace the splindle? Axle and Spindle? (I'm not a welder, so someone else has to do it ) Or by the time I get done spending the money on that, should I just buy a brand new trailer? 
I just installed brand new lights, wiring, guide on's, winch, spare tire carrier, and built a huge wooden cat walk with anti-skid paint, and repainted the entire trailer. So I put a lot of time and $$$ in to this trailer, and the trailer now looks really sharp. And one thing like a wobbly tire and I can't figure out. I travel 1 way for 220 miles to my fishing destination, so I need reliability.

What to do? :? Please Help?


----------



## sixgun86

If you've replaced the tire, rim, and hub. Swapped them around. Determined those three are not the culprit it can only be the axle I would think. Food for thought.. If possible. Can you turn the axle 180degrees and see if the problem changes sides. At least that would rule out possibility of the connection of the leaf spring, spring, or frame if those are even possible to cause such an issue. 

Sounds like the only thing left to replace would be the axle. You've gone this far.. Replacing the trailer now would cost more money in the long run.


----------



## Eddie Bait

The axle is a welded upside down "U" bar, with the spindles welded into the end. So, no, I can't move axle around.


----------



## bcbouy

it could be the trailer frame. check the bolts for tightness.could also be a bad spring.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Eddie Bait said:


> The axle is a welded upside down "U" bar, with the spindles welded into the end. So, no, I can't move axle around.


You can still spin the axle 180º. Right side is now on the left.


----------



## Eddie Bait

I switched tires again, and it seemed to be the tire itself. The tires I bought were U.S.A. trail, carlisle, 4 holer (not sure if their quality tires). Also, after further review the Blue and Red pinstripes on the rim, it seemed like the rim was slightly bent. So I took it back to Fleet Farm and exchanged it for a new one, with better results.

I think some of my issue is that the rubber tire itself is not perfect. When I spin the wheel and eye up the red and blue pin stripe lines on the rim they seem fairly straight to almost exact, but when I stand back and look at the black rubber tire itself after spinning it, they seem to not be so straight. (Is this normal?)

And when I mean wobble, I'm talking millimeters. After I put the new tire on, it seems to be better but not perfect, but once again a few millimeters. Is a few millimeters a concern?


----------



## Kismet

It wouldn't be for me, but seems to be for you.



As you self-diagnosed, you are a perfectionist. While I don't see a safety issue, if this is an issue for you, seems like you're going to HAVE to pursue it.

Best wishes. We all make our own devils sometimes.


----------



## Frogman Ladue

Former tire dealer here...

If mechanically (lugs, bearings) are good as you say they are, and tires have been balanced, and there's no run-out in the rim or the tire....three things are left. 1.)Bent axel. This will cause a toe issue and wear the tire on the inside or outside. It'll wobble due to the tire trying to roll down the road at an angle. 2.) Flat spots. Tire's get flat spots on them when they sit too long. And, you're seeing the tire bounce off the flat spots as it goes down the road. 3.)You're asking too much from rubber. No tire on the road is perfectly round. Trailer tires have zero industry standard to measure rubber formula, conicity, runout, etc. They just have to be cheap and black. Quality speaking, trailer tires are junk.

If the lugs are tight, the bearings are good, the air pressure is right...leave it be. Let it go and see if the tread starts showing some wear issues.


----------



## sawmill

Are you sure that the bead is seated. If it is not all the way the tire will wobble and then after it seats it will run true. I would not worry about it myself.


----------



## Eddie Bait

Well said Frogman, well said.


----------



## freetofish

if you are seeing this in your side mirror on your tow vehicle, I'd quit looking in the side mirror.
Maybe the mirror is lose and it is wobbling instead of your tire.... Just a thought.


----------



## PSG-1

It could be that the spindle was not squared up with the axle tube when it was welded together. A slight mis-alignment would cause a wobble.


----------

